# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Обращение Е.С. Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами

## Aniruddha das

Мы  счастливы сообщить Вам ,  что  система севак в Москве продолжает
развиваться .  Число  севак возросло  со времени  ее принятия  в октябре
2010 г . К  шести  севакам , выбранным  в октябре ( Ватсала  д ., Нилакантха
Прийа д. д.,  Ангира Муни  д.,  Кавери  д. д., Мукунда Мурари  д. и Дивйа
Шакти  д. д.), прибавилось тринадцать новых  преданных, согласившихся
сотрудничать  в системе севак ( Йадураджа  д.,  Гопапатни  д. д., Кхолавеча
Шридхар  д., Анубхава д. д., Прабхупада д., Бхагавати  д. д., Радха Чаран
д., бхактин  Наталья, Баларама  д., Ревати  д. д., Тунгавидйа Сакхи  д. д.,
Ачала д. и  Кришнадаса  Кавирадж  д.).

Шрила Прабхупада  всегда   придавал  большое  значение  единству в
разнообразии.  Система  севак – это попытка  создать  единое видение  того,
что такое забота, осуществляемая  старшими  преданными  в Москве  наряду  с
другими  разнообразными  методами  социальной ориентации  и  заботы  о
прихожанах.  Первой обязанностью  Совета севак  - развивать  и внедрять
систему заботы, образования  и  духовной  практики, чтобы преданные в
московской  общине  не только принимали участие  в миссии Шрилы Прабхупады,
слушая, воспевая  и памятуя  о  славе Господа, что  уже стало  частью  их
жизни, но  также могли  бы полноценно  заниматься  духовной  практикой,
стремясь  к  достижению  осознания  Кришны  в  обществе преданных, на
протяжении  всей своей жизни.

Шрила  Прабхупада  замечательно говорит  об  аспекте  единства  в
разнообразии в своем письме  к Киртанананде  18 октября  1973  г.:

« Материальная  природа  является местом  несогласия  и  раздоров, особенно
в этот Век Кали. Но  прогресс движения  сознания  Кришны  основан  на
согласии, хотя  в нем  огромное разнообразие  направлений деятельности. В
материальном мире - большое  разнообразие, но согласия  нет. В  Духовном
Мире  тоже существует  разнообразие, но есть  согласие.  В  этом разница.
Материалист, не будучи в состоянии  примирить разнообразие и
несогласованность  вещей, сводит  все к нулю.  Материалисты  не  могут
достичь согласия  в разнообразии, но если мы будем  ставить Кришну  в
центре, тогда будет достигнуто согласие в разнообразии. Это и называется
единством в разнообразии.  Таким  образом, я  предлагаю  всем членам  нашего
общества  собираться в Майапуре каждый год  в День Явления Шри Чайтанйи
Махапрабху.   В присутствии  всех членов Джи Би Си и старших преданных  мы
будем  обмениваться мнениями, как  достичь  единства  в разнообразии.  Но
если  мы  будем  бороться  с  многообразием, все это так и  будет  на
материальной платформе.  Пожалуйста,  прикладывайте усилия,  чтобы
придерживаться  философии  единства в разнообразии.  Это  приведет  наше
Общество  к процветанию. Определенное количество людей ушло от нас, поэтому
мы должны быть очень внимательны, поддерживая  единство  в разнообразии,  и
помнить  историю  из  басен  Эзопа  о многодетном отце  с  вязанкой прутьев.
Когда  отец  попросил детей  сломать  всю вязанку,  обернутую в мешок,
целиком, ни один не смог этого сделать.  Но когда они вынули  прутья  из
мешка, развязали  и попытались переломить их по одному, они  сделали  это
тотчас. Наша сила в единстве. Если  мы будем  вместе, нас не сломить, но
когда мы  по–одиночке, нас можно сломить  очень легко»( конец цитаты ).

Мы  вдохновляем  каждого  пытливо расспрашивать  тех, кто уполномочен нести
это служение, и посмотреть, нет  ли и для Вас  места под  сенью  этого
возвышенного  метода сотрудничества со старшими преданными.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Харе Кришна!
В этом году на фестивале в Евпатории были приглашены по-моему из России преданные развивающие программу бхакти врикши. Похоже достигнуто единство между системой кураторов и бхакти врикши на Украине.
Но есть предположения что возможно нужно сделать ещё более гибкими эти системы. 
Может кто-то поделится идеями?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Оптимистичное письмо. Только весьма пессимистично, что практически никто из вышеупомянутых севаков не служит Божествам в храме, хотя Ниранджана Свами говорил им всем на собрании, что они должны это делать. Видно пока еще время не пришло...

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Оптимистичное письмо. Только весьма пессимистично, что практически никто из вышеупомянутых севаков не служит Божествам в храме, хотя Ниранджана Свами говорил им всем на собрании, что они должны это делать. Видно пока еще время не пришло...



Служить Божествам в храме может тот кто не может этого не делать!
Как говорил Шрила Прабхупада что он не может не писать книги!
Поэтому каждому своё!

----------


## наиль1008

Моё предложение простое, но сложное в реализации для старших. Есть Ачары общения в гунах и есть преобладание типа Ачара общения в невежестве ( общение "в монологе" )  в общем общении. Стоит начать старшим давать Ачар общения в страсти ( "в диалоге" ) и общая ситуация начнёт кардинально меняться. Есть ещё Ачар общения "в полилоге" , это уже благость и когда этот тип общения пойдёт, то эти группы преданых уже будут как гурукулы в Вед.времена. До такого далековато ещё. Но общение "в диалоге" надо углублять и расширять, это начато на Бхакти - врикшах... Т.е., это надо старшим начать с интересом "слушать, задавать вопросы, анализировать" , а эта перестройка весьма непростая....
И есть область невежества, которая не очень различается пока и соответственно не очень регулируется. Это - Общее или системное или социальное невежество. Когда эти вещи начнут различаться - появится методология для регуляции общественных процессов. Сейчас её пока нет...

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Стоит начать старшим давать Ачар общения в страсти ( "в диалоге" ) и общая ситуация начнёт кардинально меняться.


Согласен! Не скажу насчет страсти, но стоило Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами появиться на алтаре (предложить арати), как и брахмачари набежало с энтузиазмом петь...А на следующее утро пришело новый человек с желанием служить на алтаре. Во как!

----------


## наиль1008

Речь о форме санги между предаными в деле самоосознания. Процесс "шраванам - киртанам - смаранам" - ключевой в этом главном деле Жизни, он также есть  в гунах. Когда человек настроен в "смаранам" - он говорит категорично, свои ответы и выводы абсолютизирует, общение в невежестве ( тип - "в монологе" ). Он не слушает и не слышит собеседника ( ов ), сейчас это самое распространённое общение меж людьми. Собеседник не интересен как личность, он воспринимается как "субьект для моего вещания", он сам не интересен и его мнение и выводы, соответственно. Такое общение не даёт продвижения и вызывает некоторый негатив в умах.
 Человек может быть настроен общаться "киртанам-смаранам", это общение в страсти ( тип - "в диалоге" ).  Человек уже проявляет избирательно собеседника с идеей использовать другого. При смешении с невежеством вопросы задаются, но определённые этим качеством ( на допрос похоже ). Человек путём такого диалога хочет "подстроить" мнения другого ПОД свои.
 А есть настрой на общение в благости - "шраванам - киртанам - смаранам", т.е.человек начинает общения со слушания, потом - задавание уточняющих вопросов, потом анализ и делание выводов. 
"Благовоспитанный человек не говорит, пока его не спросят". Человек уже не пытается "подстроить под себя, он старается понять личность с его уникальным пониманием и восприятием. Когда благость углубляется - появляется интерес к собеседнику, ещё глубже в группе таких людей интерес друг к другу даёт Синергию ( сложение энергий с выходом на новый энерго-уровень ), происходит общение "в полилоге" ( множественное восприятие и общение ), включается внутренний план у сообщающихся.
И ВОТ ЗДЕСЬ-ТО начинается РЕАЛЬНАЯ САНкиртана - Совместное  воспевание имён Бога...
Многих санкиртанщиков вдохновил Рохинисута прабху своим примером.
Распространение книг это тоже общение и санкиртанщик может по-разному делать это ( СО-ОБЩЕНИЕ ), т.к. это может быть СО-ОБЩЕНИЕМ и с телом покупателя и с его деньгами и с его умом и с разумом. Это в случае общения "в диалоге". А может процесс проходить и гораздо глубже - "в полилоге", когда санкиртанщик "подключает" покупателя к полю Прабхупады. Ну если сам "подключен". Это уже совсем другая история....
Так и пуджари на алтаре... Там тоже идёт процесс СО-ОБЩЕНИЯ и пуджа может также по-разному проходить.Оптимально, когда пуджари производит СО-ОБЩЕНИЕ меж ятрой и божествами ятры... Пуджари - общественный представитель на алтаре, он представляет каждого и ятру в целом Богу... И "посол оттуда" для ятры.
Общение везде, это суть жизни, поиск общего, раскрытие этого и жизнь в этом общем поле. Разговор - только часть этого глобального поцесса...

----------


## наиль1008

И это желание Прабхупады Соединить разных людей в служении Богу начнётся с общения "в диалоге", когда мы начнём проявлять друг для друга эти РАЗЛИЧИЯ или ЛИЧНОСТИ в ятрах. Это будет зациклено на том, кто будет вести эти диалоги с предаными, проявлять индивидуальности и на себе замыкать.
А реально, это Соединение разных пойдёт при общении "в полилоге"... - на платформе ДОВЕРИЯ, жизнеутверждающего настроя.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Оптимистичное письмо. Только весьма пессимистично, что практически никто из вышеупомянутых севаков не служит Божествам в храме, хотя Ниранджана Свами говорил им всем на собрании, что они должны это делать. Видно пока еще время не пришло...


А что вообще делается?Хоть знать что происходит.Отчётики что ли какие бы

----------

